# A great saw with a few drawbacks



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your new saw.
Nice review as well. I have an 18 year old 64A.
I was happy to see the addition of a riving knife on your new saw. That was a much needed improvement.
Sounds like they still haven't fixed the issues with the stock throat plate. I have been using Lee-Craft zero clearance plates for a while now and they work very well.


----------



## BigPapaPorsche1 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have just become aware of the "Jesseum Clear Cut Guides," and will be getting them. I realize they will greatly improve the "Overall Control" of the material going through the saw and therefore improve SAFETY! I understand these have been around for years, but have just heard about them at a Table Saw Seminar. IMHO, anything that can help avoid an injury is a must have,


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> Congratulations on your new saw.
> Nice review as well. I have an 18 year old 64A.
> I was happy to see the addition of a riving knife on your new saw. That was a much needed improvement.
> Sounds like they still haven t fixed the issues with the stock throat plate. I have been using Lee-Craft zero clearance plates for a while now and they work very well.
> ...


My new zero clearance plate arrived - I'll post if it helps the situation


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> Congratulations on your new saw.
> Nice review as well. I have an 18 year old 64A.
> I was happy to see the addition of a riving knife on your new saw. That was a much needed improvement.
> Sounds like they still haven t fixed the issues with the stock throat plate. I have been using Lee-Craft zero clearance plates for a while now and they work very
> ...


Zero clearance works great and pretty much fixes the issue.


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

> I have just become aware of the "Jesseum Clear Cut Guides," and will be getting them. I realize they will greatly improve the "Overall Control" of the material going through the saw and therefore improve SAFETY! I understand these have been around for years, but have just heard about them at a Table Saw Seminar. IMHO, anything that can help avoid an injury is a must have,
> 
> - BigPapaPorsche1


Those look really cool, until I get to the price tag  Do you have any thoughts on the Jessum guides vs. featherboards?


----------



## BigPapaPorsche1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Has it turns out I found a pair of "Board Buddies," for only $15.00 CL, I couldn't pass them up. I don't think they are as nice as the Jess Clear Cut Guides, but for the price difference, it was a no brainer. Normally, the Board Buddies are screwed directly to the fence, but I am going screw them to an adapter and use 2-Mag Switches to attach them to the fence. This way I can remove them easily!


----------



## michiganchris (Mar 15, 2020)

Any chance you could tell me the measurements (length) of this saw, from one end of the front rail to the other. The manual says it is 71 inches with extensions but that seems really long. The rails look to extend past the extensions on both sides (maybe not the left but they look pretty close to lined up with the table), so I'm guessing that the rail measurement would be the max length. Thanks.


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> Any chance you could tell me the measurements (length) of this saw, from one end of the front rail to the other. The manual says it is 71 inches with extensions but that seems really long. The rails look to extend past the extensions on both sides (maybe not the left but they look pretty close to lined up with the table), so I m guessing that the rail measurement would be the max length. Thanks.
> 
> - michiganchris


Michiganchris, I'll be out at the shop tonight and get you that information.


----------



## michiganchris (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> Any chance you could tell me the measurements (length) of this saw, from one end of the front rail to the other. The manual says it is 71 inches with extensions but that seems really long. The rails look to extend past the extensions on both sides (maybe not the left but they look pretty close to lined up with the table), so I m guessing that the rail measurement would be the max length. Thanks.
> 
> - michiganchris
> 
> ...


At its longest point - mine is 62.5" and at its widest point it is 32"


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

At its longest point - mine is 62.5" and at its widest point it is 32"


----------



## michiganchris (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you…that is very helpful.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

what zero clearance insert did you buy, and where did you get it?


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> what zero clearance insert did you buy, and where did you get it?
> 
> - Ennismt


I ordered it from Woodcraft - I can get you the model number later today


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry I am taking so long to respond but I could not find my original packaging the insert came in but this is the chart I used on the Woodcraft website and it worked for me.

https://www.woodcraft.com/blog_entries/leecraft-zero-clearance-insert-product-guide

Go down the list and pick your type. Mine fit almost perfect - was a little tight but that's okay.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

thanks for getting back to me. so, did you go with the powermatic 64 & 64A version?


----------

